# If there were a pill that could change your sexuaity...



## Aq Bars (Dec 22, 2008)

...would you take it?

Assume that the pill is very rare and you only get one, so the change is permanent, or at least very long term.

No side effects, all it does is change your sexual orientation. Straight people become gay, gay people become straight, bisexuals and asexuals...whatever you like.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 22, 2008)

I would not take it. I am happily straight,


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 22, 2008)

well, i like boobs and i want it to be that way :O 
no-go for me!
if you are unhappy with your sexuality... go for it...
but i bet everyone else (people who are happy with it) wont use it


----------



## Thatch (Dec 22, 2008)

There was an absolutely identical thread once, with the same title also xD


But no, I'm straight and why the hell would I want to turn gay? Boobs are awesome.


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 22, 2008)

I like my sexuality as it is. Well, mostly anyway. I like it enough to not have a desire to change it.


szopaw said:


> Boobs are awesome.


Penis and manbutt are awesome too.


----------



## scarei_crow (Dec 22, 2008)

probably make my friend gay/bi


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 22, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Boobs are awesome.


I second this notion.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

*indicates CUT* K?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure pills dont have that level of power to do that, if there were...I'm sure the government would be using a different kind of pill on its people.


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 22, 2008)

szopaw said:


> There was an absolutely identical thread once, with the same title also xD


I know how to use the search function >_>

But the general consensus on internet forums seems to be that necros are bad, so I figured, hell, I'll just make a new thread 



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I'm pretty sure pills dont have that level of power to do that, if there were...I'm sure the government would be using a different kind of pill on its people.


Purely hypothetical situation :V


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 22, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> I second this notion.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> I know how to use the search function >_>
> 
> But the general consensus on internet forums seems to be that necros are bad, so I figured, hell, I'll just make a new thread
> 
> ...


its my very fancy way of saying No =3


----------



## Tabr (Dec 22, 2008)

Another sexuality thread? Identical to one long past? What is this the internet Bermuda Sexuality Triangle?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 22, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> [img=http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/nnwwb9k/thumb/1229865678497.jpg]


ROFL!


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 22, 2008)

Only if taking the pill gets me laid, with the appropriate gender, of course.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 22, 2008)

Nah. I like being my sexuality... whatever it is. :/


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

Tabr said:


> Another sexuality thread? Identical to one long past? What is this the internet Bermuda Sexuality Triangle?


we're running out of ideas


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 22, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> ROFL!



the imagetag is disabled, without having to click the link it would have been more awesome^^
@makmakmob: well... im desperate but not THAT desperate^^''' i wouldnt go so far... yet... ask me again in 10-20 years or so >.>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Penis and manbutt are awesome too.


 Sup, Mr.Yaranaika man


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 22, 2008)

Pros: More porn available

Cons: Dildo maintenance
Re-making existing porn
Rebuilding porn collection
Getting shit on my cock

Nah


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 22, 2008)

wait a pill? why dont you just say "im gay/straight now"? lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> wait a pill? why dont you just say "im gay/straight now"? lol


^this, no need for a pill


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 22, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> I second this notion.


Thirded.


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 22, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Cons: Dildo maintenance
> Getting shit on my cock


Condoms can solve both these problems!


I have to agree that rebuilding a porn collection would be a huge pain in the ass (unfunny pun intended)


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Thirded.


9000th...=3


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 22, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Thirded.



AH! who are you?! havent you gone missing...? 
but its true, bewbs are one of natures best achievements^^


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 22, 2008)

fourth. wait what am i linking into?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 22, 2008)

Wait how would I change at all? A bisexual that takes that pill would be...asexual, right?


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 22, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> bisexuals and asexuals...whatever you like.


 ^


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 22, 2008)

Remember kids, drugs are bad for you if you dont know their effect. or if their given to you by strangers.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 22, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> ^


Ohhhh....riggghhhtt.

Still no.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> Remember kids, drugs are bad for you if you dont know their effect. or if their given to you by strangers.



Drugs are bad, mkay.



Shenzi said:


> Ohhhh....riggghhhtt.
> 
> Still no.



^ This.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

Why would I ever want to lose my appreciation for the ladies? I'd always want to remain being straight. So no, I would not take the pill.


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 22, 2008)

No.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

fuck no, I'm gay and proud
everyone who isn't happy with his sexuality just needs a slap into his/her face

what's so special about boobs? >:C


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd rather not have a nasty, bleeding, smelly vagina. 

Boobs would be interesting, but I like just having a flat chest.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> what's so special about boobs? >:C


Easy.
*squish* ^.^


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Why would I ever want to lose my appreciation for the ladies? I'd always want to remain being straight. So no, I would not take the pill.



Turn Bi instead?


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 22, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> fourth. wait what am i linking into?



your loyality to the cleavage.
and its still a no for me...
but maybe my taste for clothing would become better... my mom would like that^^
no, bad thinking...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 22, 2008)

No, I would not take the pill.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Easy.
> *squish* ^.^



I can squish my balls too ^.^



and I second PriestRevan's post


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I can squish my balls too ^.^



That hurts.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 22, 2008)

I wouldn't take it. But it would be interesting, to say the least, if I did.

So theoretically, in an idealistic world where there would be no repercussions from it, I would take it just for curiosity and experimentation's sake.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I can squish my balls too ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> and I second PriestRevan's post



i need to stop to imagine certain things >.> now i cant get that picture out of my head >.<



Shenzi said:


> Easy.
> *squish* ^.^



there, thats better^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> That hurts.



whimp >:C


WHAT'S IN YOUR HEEEEEAAAAAAAD, IN YOUR HEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 22, 2008)

the pill is probably a placebo anyway


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 22, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> the pill is probably a placebo anyway


Placebo is an awesome band. <3


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> *I can squish my balls too ^.^*


 
I agree.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 22, 2008)

I remember the first thread like this. Get-Dancing made it, iirc.


My answer is still no.

(Also, I'm back, for those of you that noticed I was gone)



Cheesewulf said:


> I can squish my balls too ^.^


 I would like to take this opportunity to mention that I hate balls D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> fuck no, I'm gay and proud
> everyone who isn't happy with his sexuality just needs a slap into his/her face


And this is why no one Listen to you. 



Cheesewulf said:


> what's so special about boobs? >:C


 There hot, Obv.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> whimp >:C



I didn't say I wouldn't enjoy it.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> And this is why no one Listen to you.
> 
> 
> There hot, Obv.



and you're just dumb


they're not, obv.

oh and l2spell


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 22, 2008)

Sure, why not. Whatever choice I make I'll probably be satisfied with.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

well this is over kill...all no for the pill...and why do we need a pill anyway to switch our sexuality, we can do that on our own just fine.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Turn Bi instead?


No.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> No.


yes.


----------



## koppnik (Dec 22, 2008)

No, I'm happy being straight.

What would happen if you took 2? Would you stay the same or become gay x 2?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> well this is over kill...all no for the pill...and why do we need a pill anyway to switch our sexuality, we can do that on our own just fine.


 
We need a pill to change our sexuality because it would be fun to watch ourselves growing the other sex's genitalia *pictures a penis shrinking into itself, only to turn into a vagina*.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 22, 2008)

koppnik said:


> No, I'm happy being straight.
> 
> What would happen if you took 2? Would you stay the same or become gay x 2?


I assume you would revert to your original sexuality.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> yes.


never =_=


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 22, 2008)

I feel lonely in this poll. I'm the only one that voted yes. :<


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> never =_=



Always.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 22, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> We need a pill to change our sexuality because it would be fun to watch ourselves growing the other sex's genitalia *pictures a penis shrinking into itself, only to turn into a vagina*.


Sexuality =/= sex.


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 22, 2008)

Easog said:


> I assume you would revert to your original sexuality.


That's what I had in mind, yes. The pill would change your sexual orientation no matter what it happens to be.



Ren-Raku said:


> Always.


Ha ha ha get out.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Sexuality =/= sex.


 
Oops, read it wrong. 

Eh, either way, I'd still not take it.

Besides, I'm bi... I'm not sure what would happen.

(Also, I was reading the last page... some people where talking about gender, so I got confused)


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 22, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> *bisexuals and asexuals...whatever you like.*



^!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 22, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Oops, read it wrong.
> 
> Eh, either way, I'd still not take it.
> 
> Besides, I'm bi... I'm not sure what would happen.


You'd become sterile.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> We need a pill to change our sexuality because it would be fun to watch ourselves growing the other sex's genitalia *pictures a penis shrinking into itself, only to turn into a vagina*.



*eye lid twitches*


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 22, 2008)

That's like a lose lose for bi's. They loose half their choice. =/


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> You'd become sterile.


 
That's fine.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah. Except if the pill allowed to randomisation that means that it would be the same sexuality - Like a placebo.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> and you're just dumb
> 
> 
> they're not, obv.
> ...


I'll leaveyou alone, You worthless fag.[img=http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/5216/7edb9a0asr1.png]
My spelling and grammar is great, So fuck you. ):<


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Always.


 
*sigh* Why me?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *sigh* Why me?


It's because no one likes you and you're ugly and you smell funny. sarcasm motherfucker do you understand it


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'll leaveyou alone, You worthless fag.
> 
> 
> My spelling and grammar is great, So fuck you. ):<



CRAAAAWWWWLING IIIIIIIIN MY SKIIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> CRAAAAWWWWLING IIIIIIIIN MY SKIIIIIIIIIIIN


qft


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> It's because no one likes you and you're ugly and you smell funny. sarcasm motherfucker do you understand it


I think I'm going to go back to pretending that you don't exist.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2008)

Sup, Gay Freeza.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I think I'm going to go back to pretending that you don't exist.



The spoon doesn't bend!!!


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Having a sex drive sounds like a huge hassle, I think I'll keep my apathy thanks :V .


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> The spoon doesn't bend!!!


...there is no spoon.


----------



## Firamax (Dec 22, 2008)

Nah, I feel happy the way I am. And in reality, anyone can change their sexuality whenever they want. Sexuality is decided by some unknown force in your brain, and by yourself


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> ...there is no spoon.



Thus proving that you bend, you bender, ergo...You're gay.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 22, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Thus proving that you bend, you bender, ergo...You're gay.


we have a winrar.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I think I'm going to go back to pretending that you don't exist.


You suck at detecting sarcasm and highlighting hidden text.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Thus proving that you bend, you bender, ergo...You're gay.


 
Lies! Your voodoo magic won't work on me! *runs away*



TheGreatCrusader said:


> You suck at detecting sarcasm and highlighting hidden text.


 
I don't waste my time on looking for hidden messages. Congratulations on winning dumbest post of the day *awards with medal*.


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 22, 2008)

I wouldn't take it.

I'd drug someone else with it.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Lies! Your voodoo magic won't work on me! *runs away*



*uses Master ball*


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *uses Master ball*


 
*Throws Mrredfox in the way*


----------



## Absinthe (Dec 22, 2008)

Honestly, why the hell would I want to change my orientation? Seriously. People should just be content with who they are for once.

Also, I love my boyfriend too much to ever want to change.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I don't waste my time on looking for hidden messages. Congratulations on winning dumbest post of the day *awards with medal*.


Interesting. You call ME dumb when you failed to read my post? When you quote a post it takes you to another page. In that textbox, my 'invisible text' looked normal with some font tags around it. YOU completely ignored the 'please don't be a twat' signs that were perfectly visible.

You sir, are a jackass.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *Throws Mrredfox in the way*



Too late, you're mine and there's no escape. I can do whatever I want...*shakes pokÃ©ball*



Absinthe said:


> Honestly, why the hell would I want to change my orientation? Seriously. People should just be content with who they are for once.
> 
> Also, I love my boyfriend too much to ever want to change.



Haven't you noticed the skew of the poll?


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Interesting. You call ME dumb when you failed to read my post? When you quote a post it takes you to another page. In that textbox, my 'invisible text' looked normal with some font tags around it. YOU completely ignored the 'please don't be a twat' signs that were perfectly visible.
> 
> You sir, are a jackass.


 
You look so silly when you are angry xP


----------



## Absinthe (Dec 22, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Haven't you noticed the skew of the poll?



No shit. I was doing what is called "stating my personal opinion." Seeing how this _is_ a public forum, is it not?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 22, 2008)

> You look so silly when you are angry xP


I dislike idiots. Especially idiots that are arrogant.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> You look so silly when you are angry xP



*shakes pokÃ©ball further*



Absinthe said:


> No shit. I was doing what is called "stating my personal opinion." Seeing how this _is_ a public forum, is it not?



Yes it is. Stop getting angry at me for asking you a question.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

Such drama.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *shakes pokÃ©ball further*


P....pokeballs are a piece of crap! It will never work on me!




TheGreatCrusader said:


> I dislike idiots. Especially idiots that are arrogant.


I'm not arrogant, just misunderstood. Besides I like myself if that counts ^_^.


----------



## Absinthe (Dec 22, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yes it is. Stop getting angry at me for asking you a question.



Who said I was angry? I just get a little snarky at patronizing-sounding questions is all.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> P....pokeballs are a piece of crap! It will never work on me!


 
Although you still got owned by a fucking staff.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Although you still got owned by a fucking staff.


 
.........he is dead now and that's all that matters.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 22, 2008)

No! 'Nuff said.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> P....pokeballs are a piece of crap! It will never work on me!



Oh, but it's already begun *sucks up nails into Lucario's pokÃ©ball* Hurts, huh?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd slip it to one of my straight gal friends.  >3>


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> .........he is dead now and that's all that matters.


 
Then you got bossed around by Ash.

BY ASH. 

Do you not see the problem?


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh, but it's already begun *sucks up nails into Lucario's pokÃ©ball* Hurts, huh?


 
*crawls out of pokeball* I will have my revenge,.......after I remove all of the dam nails out of my body.



PriestRevan said:


> Then you got bossed around by Ash.
> 
> BY ASH.
> 
> Do you not see the problem?


 
.....Don't make me kill you.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> .....Don't make me kill you.


 
You were Ash's pokebitch.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *crawls out of pokeball* I will have my revenge,.......after I remove all of the dam nails out of my body.



That won't be necessary *feeds Lucario a super strong magnet*


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> You were Ash's pokebitch.


The writers forced me to do it! I had no say in it! *sigh* I should've never taken that job, (*$^in Nintendo >_>



Ren-Raku said:


> That won't be necessary *feeds Lucario a super strong magnet*


CHARELS NO!


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> The writers forced me to do it! I had no say in it! *sigh* I should've never taken that job, (*$^in Nintendo >_>


 
Lies. Horrid lies.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I'd slip it to one of my straight gal friends.  >3>



Lol, I guess the OP should have asked if anyone would use it on someone else  .


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Lies. Horrid lies.


Besides, weren't *YOU* Lemur_boi's b--ch for a week?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> The writers forced me to do it! I had no say in it! *sigh* I should've never taken that job, (*$^in Nintendo >_>


Nintendo...lies, it was GameFreaks the creators of Pokemon that made you do it..did they give you porn...I bet it was porn wasnt it.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Nintendo...lies, it was GameFreaks the creators of Pokemon that made you do it..did they give you porn...I bet it was porn wasnt it.


No, they gave me lotsa money.......PLAYA.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

*throws shoe at Lucario*


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> No, they gave me lotsa money.......PLAYA.


lies again...they use the money from the games to pay lil kids to come up with new pokemons, the rest goes to pikachu.


----------



## hyper-foxE3 (Dec 22, 2008)

<.< daddy why they  attacking you?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

*Old man threw teeth*


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> lies again...they use the money from the games to pay lil kids to come up with new pokemons, the rest goes to pikachu.


 
......well they did give me 500 bottles of clown tears. That counts as some sort of payment right?



Ren-Raku said:


> *throws shoe at Lucario*


 
*Bush dodges*



hyper-foxE3 said:


> <.< daddy why they attacking you?


 
Because they want me dead =_=


----------



## hyper-foxE3 (Dec 22, 2008)

<.< i would use the pill on nron to get him to stop hitting on me


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

Back on topic, I'd shove the pill down Lucario's throat and stick him in a room full of homophobic men.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

hyper-foxE3 said:


> <.< i would use the pill on nron to get him to stop hitting on me


 
I still don't know why you have him on your buddy list =_=


Ren-Raku said:


> Back on topic, I'd shove the pill down Lucario's throat and stick him in a room full of homophobic men.


 
...... I would make myself throw up. That or hurl myself off a cliff.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 22, 2008)

I am tired of this country's attitude towards taking pills all the damn time!
And even if you said 'no side effects,' I still wouldn't trust it!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> P....pokeballs are a piece of crap! It will never work on me!


 
Lol, Wut


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> ...... I would make myself throw up. That or hurl myself off a cliff.



Then I'd tie you down and make you take it as a suppositary.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I'm not arrogant, just misunderstood. Besides I like myself if that counts ^_^.


That's like saying 'Hitler wasn't evil, he was just misunderstood'. Now, I'm not comparing you to Hitler. I'm just showing you how stupid of a post you just made.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Then I'd tie you down and make you take it as a suppositary.


.........I'm so glad such a pill doesnt exist.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Besides, weren't *YOU* Lemur_boi's b--ch for a week?


 
Yes and I was quite proud of it.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

Isn't that just replacing the adjective? I'm not tired, just misunderstood. I'm not glamourous, just misunderstood. Now you try.


----------



## hyper-foxE3 (Dec 22, 2008)

leave daddy alone D:


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> .........I'm so glad such a pill doesnt exist.



Don't deny you'd enjoy it.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Yes and I was quite proud of it.


 
Why did you get rid of the title then? 


Ren-Raku said:


> Isn't that just replacing the adjective? I'm not tired, just misunderstood. I'm not glamourous, just misunderstood. Now you try.


*leaves thread* >.>;


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 22, 2008)

Good night.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> ......well they did give me 500 bottles of clown tears. That counts as some sort of payment right?


@_@ where the hell did they get those tears


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Why did you get rid of the title then?


 
I don't know. :c


----------



## Tryp (Dec 22, 2008)

I wouldn't want to change.  I'm happy batting for both teams.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 22, 2008)

What happens to bi, leaning on asexual people?


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 22, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> What happens to bi, leaning on asexual people?



You become a nympho? o_o;


----------



## FurryFox (Dec 22, 2008)

CRAP! When I read the title I thought it was asking about a pill that would change your sex (boy into girl and visa versa) , not sexual orientation ... darn it. can you change my answer to no??


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope, wouldn't take it.  I'm happy with being Bi - already get the benefits of swinging both ways.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 23, 2008)

As far as immediately appeasing sexual desires, yes, as more men have approached me than women by almost 3:1 in my lifetime for companionship.

However, dealing with gay men is almost worse drama than straight women, so I'll pass.


----------



## bearetic (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know. Plain vanilla hetero would be easier, especially since I'm still in the closet.

Though I just discovered I like women enough to call myself bisexual and not just gay, so that kind of complicates things a bit.

But it might be nice to crush any traces of zoophilia. I think that would push me over the edge into "yes."

But I don't know. Is repressing one's sexuality bad? Is it bad if it's for humans but good if it's for animals? Is it bad if it's for someone you can have but good if it's for someone you can never have? I mean, some level of sexual self-discipline, ie not raping everything you come across, is repressing your sexuality, and you can't have everything, so if denying yourself a little bit is a crime against nature...

Too many questions. I wouldn't mess with it with pills. No. Not just yet. I'll wait and figure out and shape my own sexuality.


The ramblings of a man who just changed his answer.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 23, 2008)

I probably wouldn't bother.



mrredfox said:


> wait a pill? why dont you just say "im gay/straight now"? lol





Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ^this, no need for a pill



ITT: People who don't understand how sexuality works.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 23, 2008)

Not really, no. I like where I am, and I am where I like.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I probably wouldn't bother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHO MADE YOU THE RIGHT-*looks at name*...well I guess you do know what your talking about and BTW if you look at page 3...I made a smarter comment, that was a joke =3 ytankyou


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 23, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> That's like saying 'Hitler wasn't evil, he was just misunderstood'. Now, I'm not comparing you to Hitler. I'm just showing you how stupid of a post you just made.


 
I still think your silly when you're angry. 



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> @_@ where the hell did they get those tears


 
Probably by strapping down a bunch of clowns to chairs and forcing them to sit through pokemon the 1st movie.



PriestRevan said:


> I don't know. :c


At least include it in your signature. Lemur_boi's reaction to the title when he first saw it was priceless.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 23, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> WHO MADE YOU THE RIGHT-*looks at name*...well I guess you do know what your talking about and BTW if you look at page 3...I made a smarter comment, that was a joke =3 ytankyou



That's two more pages that I wanted to read.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> well this is over kill...all no for the pill...and why do we need a pill anyway to switch our sexuality, we can do that on our own just fine.



Are you talking about this post?

Yeah, that's not how sexuality works.

Especially for men.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's two more pages that I wanted to read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=3 who said I'm a guy ^w^ Dessy should really keep his passwords to himself


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 23, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> =3 who said I'm a guy ^w^ Dessy should really keep his passwords to himself



Your Gender Has Nothing To Do With The Discussion Taking Place.

PS: You're an idiot.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Your Gender Has Nothing To Do With The Discussion Taking Place.
> 
> PS: You're an idiot.


TwT now that not nice, I guess Des was right about a meany on the forums


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 23, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> TwT now that not nice, I guess Des was right about a meany on the forums



If you can't take the heat

get back in the kitchen where you belong.

Slut.


----------



## Absinthe (Dec 23, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> TwT now that not nice, I guess Des was right about a meany on the forums



The funny thing is is that that isn't even the worst that David can dish out.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 23, 2008)

Absinthe said:


> is is that that



heh


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If you can't take the heat
> 
> get back in the kitchen where you belong.
> 
> Slut.


@_@ actually thats where Dessy usually is, hes more of the Fem type, guess being raised by only females did that.

and Maybe I am cause I been denying him any fun =3


----------



## Tycho (Dec 23, 2008)

...what the fuck is this shit?

Also, no pill.  Pointless for a bi.


----------



## bearetic (Dec 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Click the left arrow thingy to get to the post I'm referencing



I lol'd


----------



## Suirad (Dec 23, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> I would not take it. I am happily straight,


You and me both.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Dec 23, 2008)

So much as i'd like to get my issues away i don't know if i'd want to trade. There are pros and cons to both genders.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 23, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> TwT now that not nice, I guess Des was right about a meany on the forums



There are mean people all over the internet.
Get used to it or turn off the computer. :]


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> There are mean people all over the internet.
> Get used to it or turn off the computer. :]


-_- and a retard decides to answer to a sarcasm...wow


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 23, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> -_- and a retard decides to answer to a sarcasm...wow



A retard? Oh Dear, you're horribly mistaken. x]


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> A retard? Oh Dear, you're horribly mistaken. x]


dont worry all furries are retarded, all on a boat to Bawwwwston with mayor D. Llama running the town


----------



## bearetic (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG DRAMA


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 23, 2008)

What's wrong Desu, Did big bad David M. Spade say some bad words to you?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 23, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> What's wrong Desu, Did big bad David M. Awful say some bad words to you?



EFA. Get it right :3



character said:


> I'm still in the closet.





character said:


> Though I just discovered I like women enough to call myself bisexual



Need I explain this contradiction more?



character said:


> that kind of complicates things a bit.



No it doesn't, unless questions are raised.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 23, 2008)

using it on other people would be a good idea...
id use it on straight people who hate gays XD would be hilarious^^


----------



## Dradolan (Dec 23, 2008)

I wouldn't want to take it. I like been gay or bisexual male preferred.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> What's wrong Desu, Did big bad David M. Spade say some bad words to you?


Eh? what you mean? I was asleep last night


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Eh? what you mean? I was asleep last night



Read back.


----------



## Get-dancing (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd swallow it so quick I might choke.


----------



## LoC (Dec 23, 2008)

No. Wouldn't take it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Read back.


...FOR THE LOVE OF MOTHER EARTH...>.< how the hell my Ex know my pass...TwT first she teases me with pictures of her and her new girlfriend now this -_-


----------



## Talvi (Dec 23, 2008)

And have to deal with women? Bah. Ei kiitos.


----------



## bearetic (Dec 23, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Need I explain this contradiction more?



I've been mostly gay all my life.
I recently discovered that I like women enough to call myself bisexual.
How is this contradictory?


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 23, 2008)

I am gay, and am happy the way I am.

But there is a down side to something like this...

If such a pill were to exist, all the religeous right would find a way to force the gays to take the pill, in order to remove the "threat" of the gays and lesbians.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 23, 2008)

If there were a pill, i would destroy it and it's inventor


----------



## Tycho (Dec 23, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...FOR THE LOVE OF MOTHER EARTH...>.< how the hell my Ex know my pass...TwT first she teases me with pictures of her and her new girlfriend now this -_-



...

This is why you make your password something absurdly difficult to guess at, and completely unrelated to you or anything in your life.  Don't tell anyone, don't use the same password for everything.

EDIT: Also, Ainoko makes a good point in a thread for once.  That pill becomes a weapon in the hands of bigots and hatemongers.


----------



## bearetic (Dec 23, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> I am gay, and am happy the way I am.
> 
> But there is a down side to something like this...
> 
> If such a pill were to exist, all the *religious* right would find a way to force the gays to take the pill, in order to remove the "threat" of the gays and lesbians.



QFT. FIFY.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 23, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> I am gay, and am happy the way I am.
> 
> But there is a down side to something like this...
> 
> If such a pill were to exist, all the religeous right would find a way to force the gays to take the pill, in order to remove the "threat" of the gays and lesbians.


 
There always has to be one.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...
> 
> This is why you make your password something absurdly difficult to guess at, and completely unrelated to you or anything in your life.  Don't tell anyone, don't use the same password for everything.


Already on it, and it was, how the hell did she find out the exact time of my birth?


----------



## Lacerta X (Dec 23, 2008)

*No thanks, i am proud to be gay! :smile:*


----------



## pheonix (Dec 23, 2008)

No PMS and periods for me, I'm happy with my raging testosterone. The for one day threads cool cause it's one day, but forever is another thing.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Getting shit on my cock



yea... it's called toilet paper. I hope you buy some one day

and no, I wouldn't


----------



## bearetic (Dec 23, 2008)

pheonix said:


> No PMS and periods for me, I'm happy with my raging testosterone. The for one day threads cool cause it's one day, but forever is another thing.


sexuality, not sex/gender


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

Lacerta X said:


> *No thanks, i am proud to be gay! :smile:*


I'm proud of you for being proud of being gay 

likewise for me :3


----------



## pheonix (Dec 23, 2008)

character said:


> sexuality, not sex/gender



Whoops, lack of sleep attacks again. still no cause I'm in the middle, why would I want to choose a side?


----------



## Huey (Dec 23, 2008)

I probably would.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 23, 2008)

In the Matrix, it's the red pill that spices up your life. In real life, it's the blue one that does this ^_^


----------



## bozzles (Dec 23, 2008)

I really don't know...


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 23, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> In the Matrix, it's the red pill that spices up your life. In real life, it's the blue one that does this ^_^


wasnt it morphius that took the blue one?


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 23, 2008)

I probably wouldn't take it since I don't know what it'd do in my case. If it made me prefer girls more, and more often maybe I would take it just for curiosity if it was reversible, but if it's permanent I wouldn't take it


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 23, 2008)

character said:


> QFT. FIFY.



Actually, I believe it might be the reverse, where the overly abundant "progressive" left would want to get rid of the rights ability to breed (Simply, this would be eugenics through orientation, which btw, eugenics is still in large favour amongst the left), thus permitting only those "fit" to continue society( in other words, the left would kill off the right in order to breed more of the left). I am a classic liberal, not a modern one. I do not like the idea of government controlling my life, nor do I like the idea of it trying to control my own life.


----------



## Tails Fox (Dec 23, 2008)

No.

I'm proud of what I am


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 23, 2008)

If it changed my gender, then perhaps. 
If it changed my orientation, then my orientation will remain the same(bi leaning on asexual)


----------



## Get-dancing (Dec 24, 2008)

Tails Fox said:


> No.
> 
> I'm proud of what I am



Well being a homosexual is like being autistic, it's the way you think and outlook on the world but it's not who you are as a person.


----------



## BullyKaZe (Dec 24, 2008)

It wouldn't make a difference for me to be honest... I like everything equally. Though if it changed the emotional attraction factor, I may be a bit more inclined to take it. *shrugs*


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

If I'm not getting any as a straight guy...I'm sure as hell aint gonna get any as a gay, so I'll stick being Straight with a Girlfriend who is abstaining and occasionally tease me.


----------



## Kume (Dec 24, 2008)

No, never. And anyone that would take it, you got some sort of problems. If you can't accept who you are, you need to seek some help.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

No.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 24, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> No, never. And anyone that would take it, you got some sort of problems. If you can't accept who you are, you need to seek some help.



Well there are some people who'd like to see the other side of things. Nothing wrong with that. :'D


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> Well there are some people who'd like to see the other side of things. Nothing wrong with that. :'D


but do you actually need a pill to do that?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 24, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> No, never. And anyone that would take it, you got some sort of problems. If you can't accept who you are, you need to seek some help.



Maybe some people just want to have babies? 



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> but do you actually need a pill to do that?



Yes.  Pay attention to what I've been telling you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe some people just want to have babies?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Pay attention to what I've been telling you.


I'll listen when ya off your Christmas PMS and back to the regular one


----------



## eevachu (Dec 24, 2008)

Ah, the upside to bisexuality: unless someone specifically asks you if you're bisexual, you can "lie" about your sexual preferences.  Making everyone happy in one fell swoop, as long as they don't pry and ask why you were making out with that girl at the office holiday party.

So no, I wouldn't take it, I enjoy both the peen and in-between~


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 24, 2008)

I think that anyone who wants to take it, fine...And equally, anyone who doesn't, fine. I'm happy with who I am, if someone else is unhappy with themselves, then speaking to someone is better, rather than taking a pill.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 24, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I'll listen when ya off your Christmas PMS and back to the regular one



I think that you will listen now because even then you will not be any less stupid and my facts will not be any less true.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm quite happy not having sexual urges and letting them control me at all.


----------



## Sernion (Dec 25, 2008)

If its male to female, yes maybe I would.
I mean, 80% of females are supposed to be bi or les right?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 25, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> ...would you take it?
> 
> Assume that the pill is very rare and you only get one, so the change is permanent, or at least very long term.
> 
> No side effects, all it does is change your sexual orientation. Straight people become gay, gay people become straight, bisexuals and asexuals...whatever you like.


No thank you. I'd rather not become asexual. I would most likely go insane.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 25, 2008)

If the effects were temporary, like a week or so... I'd try it. =)


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, looks like people here are quite proud of what they are. 

If I was gay, I'd most likely do it, but I'm just bi...

actually, if I knew I'd turn asexual, I probably would've voted "yes".


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 25, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Wow, looks like people here are quite proud of what they are.
> 
> If I was gay, I'd most likely do it, but I'm just bi...
> 
> actually, if I knew I'd turn asexual, I probably would've voted "yes".



Most people are probably just afraid for change.

That, or they're lazy.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> *Most people are probably just afraid for change.*
> 
> That, or they're lazy.


 
I am too, but I wouldn't mind giving up the hassle of sexual urges.

...

Also, I'm happy you suddenly love Knishmas.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I think that you will listen now because even then you will not be any less stupid and my facts will not be any less true.


then Show my your PhD in ass kicking then maybe I will =3 and i enjoy being stupid less things to worry about =D


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 25, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Also, I'm happy you suddenly love Knishmas.











Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> then Show my your PhD in ass kicking then maybe I will =3 and i enjoy being stupid less things to worry about =D



That's the stupidest fucking thing I've ever heard!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's the stupidest fucking thing I've ever heard!


Huzzah then I'm perfectly alright then =3
I prefer simple thinking while on the net, complex is reserved for web designing


----------



## Takun (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmmmm seeing as I have no religion, there are laws protecting me, I'm in a great relationship, and I have no risk or pregnancy....NAH


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 25, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Hmmmm seeing as I have no religion, there are laws protecting me, I'm in a great relationship, and I have no risk or pregnancy....NAH



But people haet you for no reason D:


----------



## Jelly (Dec 25, 2008)

Sure.
Might be fun.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> But people haet you for no reason D:



Didn't you see? He doesn't need religion, has a great relationship and won't contribute to ovrpopulating this world. No wonder people are gonna haet.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 25, 2008)

No, I'd rather contaminate the local water supply with the 'bisexual' pill. :twisted:


----------



## Ratte (Dec 25, 2008)

Pregnancy = DO NOT WANT

So I'll change my answer to "maybe".


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No thank you. I'd rather not become asexual. I would most likely go insane.



Why's that?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 25, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Pregnancy = DO NOT WANT



You don't want to grow a parasite in your body for nine months, go through horrible pain of your cervix being stretched beyond sanity and then over 18 years of stress, of which the first couple are constant lack of sleep and changing shitty diapers/acompanying potty training, joined by a massive financial outflux and frightening responsibility? Why?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

szopaw said:


> You don't want to grow a parasite in your body for nine months, go through horrible pain of your cervix being stretched beyond sanity and then over 18 years of stress, of which the first couple are constant lack of sleep and changing shitty diapers/acompanying potty training, joined by a massive financial outflux and frightening responsibility? Why?


18 years, 18 years, found out on the 18th birthday the kid wasnt his


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2008)

szopaw said:


> You don't want to grow a parasite in your body for nine months, go through horrible pain of your cervix being stretched beyond sanity and then over 18 years of stress, of which the first couple are constant lack of sleep and changing shitty diapers/acompanying potty training, joined by a massive financial outflux and frightening responsibility? Why?



Ya, sounds like a good time to me. Don't be such a wet freaking blanket Kirai.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm content being asexual.


----------



## Qoph (Dec 25, 2008)

There have been some times where I might have wanted to... but right now I'm happy with how I am.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 25, 2008)

Bi -> Asexual? ;-;

I would die.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 26, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Bi -> Asexual? ;-;
> 
> I would die.



You and Silibus both, what's that about?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

Defiant said:


> I'm content being asexual.



^


----------



## bearetic (Dec 26, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> (Click the arrow to get to my post and my quote)
> 
> Actually, I believe it might be the reverse, where the overly abundant "progressive" left would want to get rid of the rights ability to breed (Simply, this would be eugenics through orientation, which btw, eugenics is still in large favour amongst the left), thus permitting only those "fit" to continue society( in other words, the left would kill off the right in order to breed more of the left). I am a classic liberal, not a modern one. I do not like the idea of government controlling my life, nor do I like the idea of it trying to control my own life.



Your misconception astounds me.

I'm sure many people (from all viewpoints) would like to see only those with their viewpoints reproduce. That's wrong, no matter who you are.

And I was fixing a spelling mistake. But I still agree with that, so I have to defend it.

This isn't a thread about eugenics, so if anyone's going to start discussing it, I recommend starting a new thread or digging up a not-too-old one. I might just do that.

........

One reason to take the pill is: if you're gay, why not make things easier on yourself? That's the way I see it.

Now, since it doesn't exist, we've got to accept things as they are, and ourselves as we are. (or deny ourselves, it's your choice. Good luck with that.)

FYI I answered no (yes on the poll, changed my answer) since I'm bi.

........

Asexual might not be bad.


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Dec 27, 2008)

Nope, I'm good just being me. But I question if this was developed as to how long it would take for it to become some kind of cure or forced onto people.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 27, 2008)

szopaw said:


> You don't want to grow a parasite in your body for nine months, go through horrible pain of your cervix being stretched beyond sanity and then over 18 years of stress, of which the first couple are constant lack of sleep and changing shitty diapers/acompanying potty training, joined by a massive financial outflux and frightening responsibility? Why?



*raises hand*
I kind of want a child. ._.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 27, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> *raises hand*
> I kind of want a child. ._.



You're insane.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 27, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You're insane.



Wh-What?! 
I do want a child. Not now, but maybe in 10 years. D:


----------



## Tycho (Dec 27, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> Wh-What?!
> I do want a child. Not now, but maybe in 10 years. D:



You're still insane.

Seriously, I dunno why women actually WANT to go through 9 months + 18 years of hell.  Must be some kind of insanity that afflicts the mind of some human females.

I know I wouldn't be here without that kind of insanity, but it still baffles me.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 27, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You're still insane.
> 
> Seriously, I dunno why women actually WANT to go through 9 months + 18 years of hell.  Must be some kind of insanity that afflicts the mind of some human females.
> 
> I know I wouldn't be here without that kind of insanity, but it still baffles me.



Haha. It's fine. 

I know there's that proverbial "biological clock" that goes off in some women. I've had it go off sometimes, but my mind kicks in and tell me I'm not financially stable enough and I want there to be a permanent partner in place when I really want to have one. So I'm not ALL THAT insane?

And right now, when I hear children crying I want to rip out my uterus, but hopefully that'll go away. :<


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Dec 27, 2008)

I would never take such a pill.  I love being a dude, due largely to the high level of tolerance for anti-social behavior and low standards for personal grooming.  Plus I have spent many hours watching my mate be a girl, and it looks extremely difficult.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

ChemicalWolf said:


> I would never take such a pill.  I love being a dude, due largely to the high level of tolerance for anti-social behavior and low standards for personal grooming.  Plus I have spent many hours watching my mate be a girl, and it looks extremely difficult.


it doesnt change your gender...just your Sexual Orientation


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Dec 27, 2008)

Whoops, I thought the pill changed people's genders, not just their sexualities.

But my answer is still no.  It's rewarding to be heterosexual, despite my crippling lack of fabulosity.  I wouldn't want to change just for the sake of having something different from what I do now.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> Haha. It's fine.
> 
> I know there's that proverbial "biological clock" that goes off in some women. I've had it go off sometimes, but my mind kicks in and tell me I'm not financially stable enough and I want there to be a permanent partner in place when I really want to have one. So I'm not ALL THAT insane?
> 
> * And right now, when I hear children crying I want to rip out my uterus, but hopefully that'll go away. :<*



Don't think that way guy, that urge you're feeling is your rational mind battling with your ovaries in an attempt to neutralise the temporary insanity that compels women to get knocked up. Don't fight your brain Panda, fight your lady parts D: .


----------



## Thatch (Dec 27, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> Wh-What?!
> I do want a child. Not now, but maybe in 10 years. D:



And have a kid with a series of defects? (hopefully minor ones)


It's not fun being a late child 9.9


Also, instinctual drive for masohism... How good it is not to be female in that matter.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 27, 2008)

szopaw said:


> And have a kid with a series of defects? (hopefully minor ones)
> 
> 
> It's not fun being a late child 9.9
> ...



Hey. Hey. Hey. In 10 years, I'll be in my late 20s thanks. :c
I know the risks of late pregnancy which is why my cutoff is middle 30s. My mother had me around that time and I turned out fine. :'D

@White: My brain and ovaries are always battling. 'Tis a sad, cruel world that we live in. D:
But if I ever want to be a parent, I need to keep my ovaries in the lower part of my body... Not on the tile of a mall or something. :C


----------



## Thatch (Dec 27, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> Hey. Hey. Hey. In 10 years, I'll be in my late 20s thanks. :c
> I know the risks of late pregnancy which is why my cutoff is middle 30s. My mother had me around that time and I turned out fine. :'D
> 
> @White: My brain and ovaries are always battling. 'Tis a sad, cruel world that we live in. D:
> But if I ever want to be a parent, I need to keep my ovaries in the lower part of my body... Not on the tile of a mall or something. :C



You're a furry, that is certianly not fine  And late 20 is still late XD

And poor you, having to battle with your own body. Cut them out, adopt a kid. You'll have one problem less and do a good deed XD


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm bi, so it wouldn't matter... I'd like girls and guys, take the pill and like guys and girls? x3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 27, 2008)

szopaw said:


> You're a furry, that is certianly not fine  And late 20 is still late XD
> 
> And poor you, having to battle with your own body. Cut them out, adopt a kid. You'll have one problem less and do a good deed XD



Peak fertility is age 35, fyi.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I'm bi, so it wouldn't matter... I'd like girls and guys, take the pill and like guys and girls? x3



If you start out bi you'll come out asexual :V .


----------



## Thatch (Dec 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Peak fertility is age 35, fyi.



dunno why every book I've seen says 18-22 (or 25, depends) then 9.9

Especially since 35 is closer to menopause than puberty.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 27, 2008)

szopaw said:


> dunno why every book I've seen says 18-22 (or 25, depends) then 9.9
> 
> Especially since 35 is closer to menopause than puberty.



Dunno why my university textbook and university professor who has been working as a sexual researcher and therapist for what must be 50+ years would lie to me about that! :V

You don't want to have a child close to puberty.  Your body isn't going to be ready for carrying a baby to term for a while.  You have almost as many risks close to puberty as you do close to menopause.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> If you start out bi you'll come out asexual :V .



Fuck that noise.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Dunno why my university textbook and university professor who has been working as a sexual researcher and therapist for what must be 50+ years would lie to me about that! :V
> 
> You don't want to have a child close to puberty.  Your body isn't going to be ready for carrying a baby to term for a while.  You have almost as many risks close to puberty as you do close to menopause.



Dunno about your prof... Alzheimers? 9.9

And yeah, I know what you mean about that, I know about it. 
But above 30 or so the genetic code in the eggcells is more and more degenerated, iirc. That's why women over 40 have a high chance of getting kids with dysfunctions from what I heard.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 27, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Dunno about your prof... Alzheimers? 9.9
> 
> And yeah, I know what you mean about that, I know about it.
> But above 30 or so the genetic code in the eggcells is more and more degenerated, iirc. That's why women over 40 have a high chance of getting kids with dysfunctions from what I heard.



She doesn't have Alzheimers D:<

And I think the age was higher than that.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> She doesn't have Alzheimers D:<
> 
> And I think the age was higher than that.



Bah, nevermind though. I don't have ovaries, it's the gals problem.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 27, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Bah, nevermind though. I don't have ovaries, it's the gals problem.



But szopaw

YOU DO


----------



## Thatch (Dec 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> But szopaw
> 
> YOU DO



I do not, Thatch has.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 27, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I do not, Thatch has.



We traded you.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd probably put it in someone else's drink.

This reminds me of that gay bomb. Basically, some military (which country I forget) was trying to come up with a bomb that'd release a chemical which would reverse the sexuality of its targets.

Or maybe that was just some sick dream of mine. I don't know, feel free to correct me.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Fuck that noise.



I don't really understand why people are so opposed to the notion, having a sex drive sounds like a nightmarish hassle to me.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I don't really understand why people are so opposed to the notion, having a sex drive sounds like a nightmarish hassle to me.



Double edged sword.  Gets you in trouble, can be incredibly annoying, but can be FUN.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You're insane.



This.

I hate kids enough.  If I had my own, I would likely end up on the news...


----------



## Defiant (Dec 27, 2008)

I do have kids , and they live with the ex bitch. If you don't like kids , fine. Don't be liek szopaw and call them a parasite. Thats uncalled for.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

Defiant said:


> I do have kids , and they live with the ex bitch. If you don't like kids , fine. *Don't be liek szopaw and call them a parasite. Thats uncalled for.*



Well in all fairness they kind of are.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

Defiant said:


> I do have kids , and they live with the ex bitch. If you don't like kids , fine. Don't be liek szopaw and call them a parasite. Thats uncalled for.


no...they have every right to call them a parasite, while you have every right to say they arent.
btw my aunt who have 4 kids call them parasites


----------



## Aryeonos (Dec 27, 2008)

every one is going to post the same answer rely, because you don't know different from what you like, unless your bisexual and then you choose or not depending on -x- factors- OR your christian/catholic/monotheist/fail-cake; and  your upset you don't meet your religions guidelines.

Why do I always get sucked into these... posts, of ignorant ignorance.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I don't really understand why people are so opposed to the notion, having a sex drive sounds like a nightmarish hassle to me.



Because it's one more thing on this earth that doesn't hurt me, is fun, and is pleasuring others to such a extent I enjoy it not just for myself, but for them too.

I'm not a slut, but I have to admit I like, no love, pleasuring people sometimes. To the point of them begging me to stop; I also like getting the same treatment sometimes.

It's not necessary, but neither is smoking cannabis, keeping in shape, wnating to skydive or bungee-jump, racing, parkour...etc... Live life.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I don't really understand why people are so opposed to the notion, having a sex drive sounds like a nightmarish hassle to me.


My sex drive is near shot why thank you...and I beginning to think those that are Bi are having the....BEST YEAR EVER *shot*


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Because it's one more thing on this earth that doesn't hurt me, is fun, and is pleasuring others to such a extent I enjoy it not just for myself, but for them too.
> 
> I'm not a slut, but I have to admit I like, no love, pleasuring people sometimes. To the point of them begging me to stop; I also like getting the same treatment sometimes.
> 
> It's not necessary, but neither is smoking cannabis, keeping in shape, wnating to skydive or bungee-jump, racing, parkour...etc... Live life.



AIDS hurts pretty bad, so does getting your life ruined by an unwanted pregnancy. Everything carries a risk, I'm not saying avoid things just because they do, but sex has the potential to completely ruin your life, so what's so bad about not wanting it anymore?

Not like there's nothing else on earth worth doing  .

I'm not attacking anyone for not being like me, it just seems like everyone thinks it's pretty awful to be this way and I don't really understand why  .


----------



## bearetic (Dec 28, 2008)

I want to raise kids from as close to birth as possible, and even deal with a wife or surrogate mother's pregnancy. I think I'd be a better parent that way.
I like to talk with my dad about life, the universe, and everything. I'm really looking forward to doing this with my kids should I have them one day.
There will be hassles, but for some reason, I have this desire to raise good, strong kids ---> adults.
But I know I'm not ready. I'm unattached, have been for years, and am still unsure of what to do with my own sexuality. Immature to boot.



NewfDraggie said:


> I'm not a slut, but I have to admit I like, no love, pleasuring people sometimes. To the point of them begging me to stop; I also like getting the same treatment sometimes.
> 
> It's not necessary, but neither is smoking cannabis, keeping in shape, wnating to skydive or bungee-jump, racing, parkour...etc... Live life.


 
FUCK YEAR even though I'm a virgin

Also there's nothing wrong with being asexual


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> AIDS hurts pretty bad, so does getting your life ruined by an unwanted pregnancy. Everything carries a risk, I'm not saying avoid things just because they do, but sex has the potential to completely ruin your life, so what's so bad about not wanting it anymore?
> 
> Not like there's nothing else on earth worth doing  .
> 
> I'm not attacking anyone for not being like me, it just seems like everyone thinks it's pretty awful to be this way and I don't really understand why  .



Heh, I've never had sex without condoms, I'm clean and people I do things with are close friends or lovers who I know are clean or have checked to make sure.

I don't do females much and they're on the pill, I'm wearing a condom, and I pull out when I am doing females.

Aids can hurt just as much as falling while running with scissors, so don't run with them.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2008)

Defiant said:


> I do have kids , and they live with the ex bitch. If you don't like kids , fine. Don't be liek szopaw and call them a parasite. Thats uncalled for.



Haha, you shouldn't say a thing if they're not leeching off from you.

But in all fairness, I was speaking from the phisiological point of view. A child in the womb is leeching nutrients of it's mother, so, in fact, it is living at the mothers body's cost. Just like a tapeworm. So at that stage it is what we can call a parasitic organism, unlike animals who catch from eggs.
Later, we are just the euphemistic parasites, to our parents


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Haha, you shouldn't say a thing if they're not leeching off from you.
> 
> But in all fairness, I was speaking from the phisiological point of view. A child in the womb is leeching nutrients of it's mother, so, in fact, it is living at the mothers body's cost. Just like a tapeworm. So at that stage it is what we can call a parasitic organism, unlike animals who catch from eggs.
> Later, we are just the euphemistic parasites, to our parents



So kids are like tapeworms, except even after you manage to get them out of your body you're still stuck with them for 18+ years.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> So kids are like tapeworms, except even after you manage to get them out of your body you're still stuck with them for 18+ years.



Yeah, it's like if you had that tapeworm in a jar and would be arrested if you didn't feed it.


----------



## LucidBlaze (Dec 28, 2008)

Naah.
I'm happy with teh gurlies. <3


----------



## Telnac (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes.  I'm unhappily straight.  I'd like to be truly asexual.  Unfortunately, the docs won't cut your nads off unless you have cancer or something.


----------



## brrrr (Dec 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Yeah, it's like if you had that tapeworm in a jar and would be arrested if you didn't feed it.


oh god haha this is great


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Yes. I'm unhappily straight. I'd like to be truly asexual. Unfortunately, the docs won't cut your nads off unless you have cancer or something.



Nylak could probably tell you how to  do it yourself, and I'm sure she could lend you the appropriate tools if you  asked nicely :] .


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 29, 2008)

OH GAWWWWWD NO.
I don't want to wake up one day and find myself craving vagina.
that would be the most horrible thing ever.
vaginas are gross! (dramatic crying)

cocks are amazing dude.
AMAZING!


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 29, 2008)

No I wouldn't take the pill.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Nylak could probably tell you how to  do it yourself, and I'm sure she could lend you the appropriate tools if you  asked nicely :] .



FUUUUUUUUUUUU
I still have trauma because of her. My preciosu jollies! That poor horse!


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUU
> I still have trauma because of her. My preciosu jollies! That poor horse!



Your suffering amuses me :] .


----------



## Thatch (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Your suffering amuses me :] .



Yeah, I know... Even though I'm just doing it for the dramatic value...


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2008)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> [whining about a sexual organ being gross]





Felicia Mertallis said:


> Gender: Herm



I raged.


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm kind of surprised to see this thread is going... The results are interesting, I expected a disproportionate number of people to say they would not take the pill, but I only expected maybe 3 or 4 people to say they would. 13 isn't much I know, but still more than I expected.


----------



## Jax (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll add to the I would not pile. Hey...I likes the way I am...totally unrestrained...and no one would notice any way..


----------



## brrrr (Dec 30, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> I'm kind of surprised to see this thread is going... The results are interesting, I expected a disproportionate number of people to say they would not take the pill, but I only expected maybe 3 or 4 people to say they would. 13 isn't much I know, but still more than I expected.


It's at least worth the consideration. I know a lot of people, including myself, have had pretty difficult childhoods and many years being lost to the fear of being different from everyone else. I know every individual handles it differently, but it is tough on a lot of kids having to accept a lifestyle that is not welcomed by their peers. It's easy to accept yourself for who you are, but sometimes it's nice to wonder what it'd be like if everyone else accepted you as well.


----------



## Shin Ji Ka Mi (Dec 30, 2008)

No but it would be fun to use. Damn I would have used it on so many jocks / biatchs...


----------



## Defiant (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice revenge tacgtic man. I give you points for thinking of that.


----------



## TDGSeal (Dec 31, 2008)

well now, this is a very hard question. if it were long-term, but not permanent, then yes, I would... It's a tough decision...


----------

